# Try these 10 tips to cure your slice



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Missing your drives to the right, usually by way of a slice, is frustrating. And while it can be a completely different feel when you start to get your club face more square at impact, golf becomes more fun. The ball flies straighter and further.

Have a look-see here








10 ways golfers can stop missing their drives to the right


Do you keep missing your drives to the right, either because of a block or a slice? GOLF Top 100 Teacher Kellie Stenzel is here to help.




golf.com


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

Or consider this








The cause of your slice is something so simple you didn't even notice


Lots of slicers tend to look in the wrong direction when they setup over the golf ball. Simply changing your eyeline could fix the slice.




golf-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------

